# Kreepfest 2012 - Mark Your Calendars! August 10-12, 2012



## Evilizabeth

Kreepfest
August 10 -12, 2012
Harrisonville, MO (about 30 minutes south of Kansas City)
Cost -Free*






Kreepfest is less like a trade show and more like a family reunion, if that family were the Addams Family. A place where folk who run professional haunted houses and people who have never made a single prop but want to learn can get together and hang out. New tricks are taught to old dogs, and experts can help the newbies by passing on their wisdom. Making new friends, hanging out with old ones, Kreepfest is a great way to celebrate one last time before buckling down to the brass tacks of prop and haunt building in earnest.

For those early birds who arrive on Friday, there's the Movie Madness night. Join the fellow early-arrivals and step back in time to visit the creepy Canvendar estate. Where the last will and testament of Silas Cavendar is to be read. The gathered company must survive the night with a psychopathic killer escaped from the local asylum, a murderous phantom, a crazed witch bent on revenge, not to mention one another, as they vie to survive until dawn. All of this happens on _*A Dark and Stormy Night*_!

Saturday brings the hearse rally, where you can view a plethora of fine funeral coaches from around the area, the grave-yard sale where folk can sell off props old and new, a potluck luncheon, guest speakers, prop-making demonstrations, games, prizes, and a lot of surprises.

Saturday Night, we all creep back for Zombie Prom. Put on your most fetid finery, shake off all that graveyard dirt, and dig up a date to come dance and drink the night away.

Sunday opens with a catered breakfast and then on to the Kreepfest Make-and-Take-a-Palooza! Six stations will be set up, each with a prop you can make for under $5 in under 30 minutes. Make all six, or just those which stir your interest. Then head to the delicious all-you-can eat pizza buffet right next door before heading home with your belly full of pizza, your heart full of the warmth of being accepted by folk who know exactly where you're coming from with this 'Halloween Obsession', and your brain full of new ideas to take your haunt to a whole new level whether it's a cemetery in your yard or a huge professional haunted house.

For more information, feel free to visit the website below. As the date grows closer, things will naturally get filled in, and there'll likely be plenty of surprises in store.

I hope to see you there!

www.kreepfest.org

Kreepfest Group on Facebook

*make-and-take kits not included


----------



## MapThePlanet

Do my best to be there  Thanks for the invite


----------



## Evilizabeth

Our first update!

We've got our first demo lined up and it's a doozy! The wonderful Terra will be demonstrating her techniques on making faux finishes. Learn first hand how she turns the everyday into the hauntingly awesome. Wood, Steel, Rust... Kreepfest is your chance to watch a Mistress of the craft at work!

Further updates soon!


----------



## Blackrose1978

I can't wait to go!!!


----------



## Evilizabeth

:jol: Update Time! :jol:

We have booked our guest speaker!​
Becki Gooch, who is the force behind the very cool Joplin Historic Haunt Tours, formerly of Raycliff Manor haunted house, and all around purveyor of aweseme sauce will be journeying up to speak on how to choose, train and keep the best haunt actors. She'll also be giving up some sneak peeks of what will be going on down in Joplin this Halloween.

We are still working on getting the last couple of demos nailed down, so if you're thinking of coming and would like to fill one of them, drop me a line here or at [email protected]

Keep an eye out here for updates, or feel free to visit our page on Facebook, or the website!

Facebook - http://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnmn...9406799083599/
Website - http://www.kreepfest.org


----------



## Evilizabeth

:jol: Update time!!!!  :jol:

 -  Macabre Motors Show  - ​
This year, Kreepfest will host the Macabre Motors show, a two-fold event for the creepiest of carriages. Hearse clubs from all over the midwest have been invited to bring their rides to be shown off, each vying for the coveted 'Viewer's Choice' trophy and the fifty dollar prize that goes along with it! So if you have a hearse and would like to take part, we'll save you a spot!

But what if you don't drive a hearse? Then the second side of the Macabre Motors show is for you. Whatever you drive, be it a Bug or a Hummer, a pickup, a van, a compact, or an SUV, you are invited to decorate it up and park it in a spot to be judged by a jury of your peers. There's a trophy and a special prize valued at fifty dollars to the one who wins the voting!

To save your spot, visit the site at kreepfest.com and click the Macabre Motors link!

 -  Demos  - ​
*Roger "Navy Ghost" Alexander* Will be speaking on Electric vs Air - which is best for props? Think that only air rams can drive a prop? Guess what? There's other ways as well! Linear accelerators - the battery driven ram. There are ways to do it other than air. Come see how it's done.

The Halloween Goddess known as *Terra* will be lending us her time and expertise as she gives a talk on Faux Finishes. From turning plain foam into rusty iron or a simple box into a wood-grained pirate chest, learn from one of the most awesome haunters out there how to turn the mundane to the monstrous and lend an air of authenticity to your own haunt!

*Mike Strain*, special effects and make-up artist, actor, stuntman, director, producer... the man does it all. With movies such as Albino Farm, You're Next, Blood of the Werewolf, and the recently released The Aggression Scale behind him and Christopher Meloni's (Law & Order:SVU) new film 'Awful Nice' [for which Mike was the Special Effects Coordinator] in post-production, he has opened a space in his schedule to come speak to us about make-up and effects that the haunter can use! I know I can't wait for that one!

and last but not least, *Becki Gooch *of DreamSpiral Productions LLC will be coming to speak to us about haunt acting and character development, as well as sharing the awesome way that Joplin, MO is bringing the Halloween spirit back after the city was devastated by the tornado last spring. From this year's successful spring Ghost Tours to the upcoming ScareFaire, complete with a parade that empties into the festival grounds, vendors and street performers, and a 17 ride carnival that will be located in the center of their circular haunt trail. As one of the leading forces behind this revival of the Halloween spirit, Becki and her crew will be imparting their knowledge, their ideas, and hopefully, a bit of that 'can-do' attitude that will help us all make Halloween in our own areas a huge success. 

 - Tee Shirts  - ​
Tee shirts are now ready to order! These 100% cotton tee shirts come in sizes small to 6XL. You can send your checks or money orders to the address below* and pick up your shirt at Kreepfest, or pay at Kreepfest and wait for the second wave of shirts which will be delivered around Halloween. (it will be cheaper to pre-order, as the latter will involve shipping as well).

Each shirt is $15.00

- 2012 Shirts -








TO ORDER THE *'KREEPS 2012' *SHIRT - - VISIT HERE
http://www.customink.com/signup/101snfpc

TO ORDER THE *'ZOMBABES 2012' *SHIRT - - VISIT HERE
http://www.customink.com/signup/101ulhqo

Also you can order last year's shirts if you somehow missed them.








TO ORDER THE *'KREEPS 2011' *SHIRT - - VISIT HERE
http://www.customink.com/signup/101v3f0o

TO ORDER *'ZOMBABES 2011'* SHIRT - - VISIT HERE
http://www.customink.com/signup/101wf18u

*Make Check or Money Order out to IRA DILL, then send to:

_Kreepfest Tee Shirts
503 N. Lake Ave.
Apt. B
Harrisonville, MO 64701_

I really hope you'll be able to join us this year!


----------



## Evilizabeth

*It's Kreeeeeeeping up!!*



Just a bump to remind everyone that the last day to order tee shirts is July 1st! 








http://www.customink.com/signup/101snfpc (Kreeps 2012)

http://www.customink.com/signup/101ulhqo (Zombabes 2012)

http://www.customink.com/signup/101v3f0o (Kreeps 2011)

http://www.customink.com/signup/101wf18u (Zombabes 2011)

Also, there's a super-secret treat in the works, something involving zombies, soldiers, mad inventions ,evil corporations... It'll be FUN! So much fun it'll kill us all! Oops 

I've said too much! You'll just have to wait and see. 

Hope to see you there!


----------



## badger

If you send a press release to [email protected] we will get that information on the next segment of the Big Scary Show's 'Deadline News'...

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## Evilizabeth

Wow. Thanks. Sent.


----------



## Evilizabeth

Well well, my Kreeps and Zombabes... July is upon us and that means Kreepfest is 

NEXT MONTH!!!! AAAAHHHHHHH!!!! ​
Okay... freakout contained.  

Now is the time to do some updating. First off, I am pleased to announce that we'll be hosting a very special event. A showing of local future phenomenon Incognito Cinema Warriors XP! 






Rick and the others behind this awesome show may even be putting in an appearance, you never know. A Zombie Prom might be enough to lure them out of the Cine-Sorrow to lay down some CORPS brand justice!

---------------------------------------------------------​
The next update is on our Macabre Motors show. 









photo by LoyalKNG

Everyone has to get to Kreepfest somehow. Why not arrive in style? Decorate your car, van, truck, bicycle, motorbike... whatever vehicle you may have, and enter the Macabre Motors contest! There will be a prize valued at fifty dollars, and a pretty darn groovy trophy to boot! The only rule is that any adornments that require power (props, inflatables, lights, etc.) must be run by the car or a generator, as no extention cords can be run into the parking lot from the building. Otherwise, feel free to do your ride up as you like. There is no need to register beforehand, just pick up a number at the sign-in desk. A special section of the parking lot will be set aside for contest entries. Registration is open until 12:00 Noon. Voting by your fellow Kreepfesters will take place Saturday afternoon.

---------------------------------------------------------​
Also, don't forget there will be a centerpiece contest during Zombie Prom.








(Centerpiece by CandyMom / Pic by WormyT)

Design a centerpiece for your table according to the following rules.

+ Size rules: 18"x24" or smaller, no taller than 18" please. 
+ If it has a motor or lights or anything, it must run on batteries. 
+ No open flames, nothing that spews or might make a big mess please. 

The prom theme is Knight of the Living Dead, so feel free to work that into your centerpiece if you like, but it's not a requirement. 

That concludes today's updates and reminders. I hope to see you there!


----------



## badger

Kreepfest will be mentioned on the next 'Big Scary Show' coming out this weekend...

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## Evilizabeth

Ten days to Kreepfest!!!

It's not too late to book your room and come join us!


----------



## bourno

Only a few days away. Hoping to see some new faces at the gathering. See you guys Friday evening or Saturday for sure.


----------



## Blackrose1978

It's here!!!!! Finally!!!


----------



## bourno

Had a vehicle issue come up today and seems to be fixed. Most likely will be heading out Saturday morning to the big event.


----------



## MapThePlanet

Forgot about the Chief's game tonight, but I'll see everyone tomorrow


----------



## Evilizabeth

Wanted to wait until folk got their pics up. Just a little slide show to remind those who came what fun we had, and to tempt those who didn't to make the trip next August!!


----------



## Undertaker

Thanks for puttin that up Evil...coupla nice shots of my bald spot ! lol!


----------



## scarrycher

looks like you all had a blast!!


----------

